# Chamomile tea for babies



## JkFelix

I know I read somewhere that you can give babies chamomile tea, but does anyone know how much or at what age you can do this? My girl gets fussy and I wonder if this would sooth her a little.


----------



## beansricerevolt

When a babes teething you can soak a wash cloth in chamomile tea and freeze it. I've never heard of giving them striaght tea to drink tho. Im interested to see what other mamas say.


----------



## AEZMama

I give ds chammomile tea to relax him. You just don't give it at regular strength-I use 1 teabag (or 1/2 Tbsp if loose) per 16 oz of boiled water. I let it sit to room temp, or you can use 8 oz. boiled/8 oz cool water. Whatever you prefer. I've been giving it to ds for a few months now.


----------



## newmommy27

Jack William get camomile a few times a month (when he is just beside himself) I brew it full strength and give it in a sippy...we also give herbal infusions (nettle, red clover, linden and oat straw this way) camomile seems to settle his body and get him ready for a good long nursing in the late afternoon or evening

-Lori


----------



## captain crunchy

We give it to our dd all the time.. even as a tiny infant (per suggestion from our midwife)...it works great with no ill effects at all to our knowledge...

We brewed it full strength too and used loose chamomile flowers (purest way) and when she was tiny we would give it to her in a dropper.. maybe 1 or 2 droppers full...

Now we do the cold chamomille washcloth thing a pp mentioned and sometimes if I am drinking a cup myself, I will let the last sip or two cool down to lukewarm and she drinks from the cup...

I think it is a miracle flower myself














it really seems to mellow us (her, me dh) all out


----------



## BabyDakota

I usually mix an 1/2 oz of tea with 1 to 1 1/2 oz of bm, and feed it from the bottle. They also make Baby Bliss Gripe Water sold in health food stores. That has fennel and ginger in it to help with colic or gassy bellies. My dd is almost 5 mos old.

From a colic help website...

A traditional European remedy, gripe water contains safe, fast, effective, natural ingredients for relieving colic discomforts. Gripe water has been used by mothers for over a century to provide relief from the discomforts of colic, stomach cramps, hiccups, gas and teething.
The traditional natural remedies Fennel and Ginger are contained in Baby's Bliss Gripe Water. Both have long been shown to be beneficial for easing nausea and pain due to baby stomach gas and other symptoms of colic. Fennel and Ginger are also effective for the discomforts of infant teething, gas and hiccups. Relief usually occurs within 5-20 minutes.


----------



## AEZMama

I second the pp on the gripe water! The recipe I use to make it at home was from another MDC mama and very easy (not to mention cheap!) to make at home: 1/4 tsp each of fennel, ginger (ginger root), and baking soda. Steep in a cup of boiled water and let it cool. I gave ds 7cc's when he was gassy and it worked wonders. I'm putting together 2 "sets" (the herbs & an infuser) for my sis & a friend who are both preggo.


----------



## JkFelix

Thanks ladies! My baby girl is so sick now! The Dr put her on amox because she had a "heavy growth" of staph aureus in her nose and that gave her diarreah! I got some organic chamomile for later (instead of their recommended pedialyte) and I also got acidopholous (sp?) for both of us to take. I hope this helps her!


----------

